# LOOK website updated with 2005 models



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

www.lookcycle.com.

Notice the 555 frame. It has carbon seat and head lugs and an aluminum BB lug. It's obviously the little brother of the 585 but it is the second lightest frame in LOOK's lineup.

Very cool...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I see that...*



Dave Hickey said:


> www.lookcycle.com.
> 
> Notice the 555 frame. It has carbon seat and head lugs and an aluminum BB lug. It's obviously the little brother of the 585 but it is the second lightest frame in LOOK's lineup.
> 
> Very cool...


they shut the forum down... was rather lame one anyway....

I find the new "Look" logo type design and overall graphics kinda odd... kinda haphazard look to them...looked the best on the red, blk, white 461 frame and the regular 486 red and white frame, IMO. I guess I am kinda used to the clean crisp line design approach.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

D*mmit, Dave! I was REALLY happy with my 461 and now this, the 555.


----------

